# Run Cabforward Today



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiiful day today.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's those coal cars? Could fill them with leaves!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron, 

The old girl looks well used/abused and great on your layout! Well done..... 

Please share some info on the construction of the beast. Did you start with an Aristo Mallet? 

Michael


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry I don't have enough coal cars for all the leaves. 

Michael Yes it started out from Aristo mallet. Had to rewire build cab, deck and pilot trucks. Smokestacks feed from one smoke unit. If you want more info let me know.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking Ron! 

Hey, what State/Town did you move to, if you don't mind me asking? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Ron


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 
Greg we moved to Grand Junction, Co


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope to be out that way early next year... do you need any slave labor for the track crew? 

Greg


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg E-mail when closer to time.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice. I have always admired your work on that Cab Forward.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Ron 

Not that you are in Grand Junction are you going to change the name of your RR . 

The Pic's you just posted look great? 

What's the snowfall like in Grand Junction? 

JJ


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Just great Ron! Just what I am trying to do. I am about 3/4 done but have not worked on it for some time. I will be pleased if my effort is half as successful as yours! 
Best, Ted


----------

